# atwood heater issue



## saratoga24 (May 27, 2009)

Hello all,
I have an 89' itasca with a gh6-6e hot water heater. we used it fine over the weekend and then the light went out at the switch panel and it does nothing, it doesnt even try to fire, Im decent at diagnoising problems, but Im not sure what wires should have what going to them. the circuit board is MPD 91731. any help... thanks


----------



## utmtman (May 27, 2009)

Re: atwood heater issue

You probably have a bad circuit board.  Had similar problem in Jan and after three circuits boards the problem was finally fixed.


----------

